# Wheel Horse 416-8



## Jake T. (May 5, 2007)

Hey all;

I have a Wheel Horse 416-8 garden tractor. It's a Kohler K 341S 8 h.p. It starts quickly and usually runs perfectly. On occasion it stalls suddenly I turn the key and it fires right back up. It may run fine for a few minutes or stall right away. It seems to stall less at higher r.p.m.'s. I have changed the fuel and replaced the condenser and spark plug. Air cleaner is clean. Can't seem to find the problem. I'm thinking it could be an electrical component..any ideas?

Thanks;

Jake........


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

You're going to need to do one of two tests to narrow it down.
Option 1: Install an inline spark tester, such as Stens 752-329 ((www.stens.com) or source same type of tester from another vendor) and observe the spark when the engine starts to die - it shouldn't quit, and should only dim as the engine slows down.
Option 2: Remove air filter, and when it starts to die spray a TOUCH of carb. cleaner in the carb. to see if you can keep it going. If so, fuel starvation is the problem.
I'd lean toward the fuel pump if you ask me....
Paul


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

BTW - K341S is a 16HP engine, K181S is a 8HP.


----------



## Jake T. (May 5, 2007)

My mistake. I knew it was a 16 h.p. got all my numbers mixed up....I did order a spark tester. Like I said, I inspected the fuel system including the carb. All that stuff is clean.

Thanks;

Jake.....


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Jake, I could be wrong about the fuel pump but that's what I'm betting on. Cleanliness doesn't matter - pumps do fail after years of service with or without contaminants flowing through them.
Anyway, a fair test for an older car-type mechanical fuel pump is considered 1 quart per minute. A K341 pump would more than be adequate at half that amount. Testing: disconnect the line going to the carb. and using it or a longer one feed it into a coffee can, pull the spark plug (so it cranks easy) and GROUND the spark plug lead, then crank it over for 15 seconds.
Only problem may be is that sometimes fuel pumps only act up once they're hot - so you may have to wait and perform that ignition test once you get the tester.
Paul


----------

